# How To Turn Off Rear Speakers On Autotrail



## jamcj191266 (Jan 10, 2012)

hi all have new autotrail dakota. first time out and just wondering does anyone know how to turn of rear speakers above bed regards john


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Should be in the radio audio settings front/rear fade


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

It is normal for radios to have a "Fader" as well as a"Balance" control.
Adjustment of the "Fader" control adjusts the volume to the front and rear speakers and you should be able to turn the rear speakers right down. You therefore need to find this control either from you handbook or if you haven't got one try googling the make and model of the radio for a handbook.

peedee


----------



## Bernies (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi I disconnected mine by taling the cover off inside the lockers above the bed, then replacing it after you've finnished.

Bernie :lol: :lol:


----------



## jamcj191266 (Jan 10, 2012)

thanks will try this


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

No don't try that!!! :lol: do it via the head unit


----------



## jamcj191266 (Jan 10, 2012)

Just kidding thanks


----------



## turbodes (Nov 28, 2006)

ok are you ready ! from the radio mode you see the home symbol (top left) touch this which take you to the full screen, you will then see set up (top right) touch this then you will need the music symbol its then scroll down twice, this will bring up a graph for the speakers press the top cursor until the horizontal line reaches the top :wink: :arrow: Bingo
Have fun
Des


----------

